

Verizon Wireless to open up network - eposts
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/verizon-wireless-open-up-network/story.aspx?guid=%7BE879FB44-3D42-48FD-8B6B-DD6FEADB4FBD%7D

======
jamiequint
"AT&T spokesman Mark Siegel said the company's network is already quite open
and allows customers a number of options in terms of operating systems and
other features."

hahahahaha, wow I'm speechless

------
terpua
Mobile app startups need to start thanking Google. Thanks G :)

~~~
plusbryan
yeah, it's pretty amazing how much of an impact two crazy kids with a good
idea can have.

